# Feeding raw eggs?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

The thought just occurred to me...we have a bunch of healthy hens whom we collect and eat their eggs regularly. My dogs would probably enjoy them too! Very fresh "organic", free range chicken eggs people would pay big bucks for...I would assume healthy for the pups!

How much is too much? Yuki is 47 pounds and Atticus is slightly under 5. A whole egg would be way too much for Atticus...Do I feed it only a couple times a week? Once a day? Scrambled? Raw? 

The boys are on completely raw right now, Yuki eats Midwest Naturals and Atticus is finishing up the bag of Stella and Cheweys frozen raw nuggets but I'm going to switch Atticus over to Midwest Naturals once his bag is finished up. They are absolutely loving their new diet and I'm seeing an improvement in Yuki's itching (from allergies) already...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I feed Iris one scrambled egg every day. She is built lean, skinny, and is 35 lb. she free feeds and if I try to supplement her diet with other stuff she just doesn't eat all her kibble, but with the egg she eats the whole egg right away and then all her food, gradually through out the day. She really looks forward to it. She turned up her nose at raw.

Boy you are very lucky to have hens and fresh "homegrown" eggs....they are so very different than store bought eggs. Maybe I need to seek out a source for fresh eggs here....hmmmmmm.

As to Atticus, maybe a half an egg for him. Just try it out a little at a time and maybe add more if he is interested.

Let us know how this works out..always curious.

VQ


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I envy you those eggs! I cook the eggs for my two - one experience of trying to get dried raw egg out of poodle ears was quite enough!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh yes! My three get eggs almost every day! They love them. Sometimes when I'm collecting for the day one will be cracked or get dropped and have a tiny hole in it so I give them the egg. It's so funny to watch little Killa going at the egg and sucking all the nummy stuff out of the little tiny hole she made slightly bigger. Yesterday I was really bad and dropped 3 eggs (it's hard to collect when you have broody hens attacking you)!! That meant everyone got their own egg yesterday but usually they all share 1 large egg a day. Yuki could probably have his own egg and Atticus would probably be fine with a half of a large egg or a full small egg. I don't know if you have hens that lay different sizes but that would help in Atticus' case. We have hens that lay anywhere from peewee size eggs all the way up to XX large jumbo size eggs. Soon we will have duck eggs to add to the mix so that will be interesting to see how they like those. I always feed them raw except for when I have a broody hen that decides to hide her clutch and I don't find them right away. That is the only time I will cook them just incase they are a bit off or starting to going bad. If they don't smell I don't waist them, they either get cooked (to keep from creating egg eating hens) and go back to the hens (no it's not cannibalism), or the Tpoos. Some times the Tpoos and hens will eat them together!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

There can be a problem with hens carrying salmonella. They can vector it through the poo on the eggs. For this reason raw eggs are a slight danger unless disinfected. Many dogs are immune to salmonella but not all. Not all hens carry the disease but it is common. Raw chicken can also vector this disease.
Eric.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

Raw eggs are totally fine and very good for them, especially if your dogs are on a raw diet anyways. Feed them shell and all, no worries there since you have your own hens, the shells are very good too. I just hesitate to feed the store bought ones because who knows what chemicals they've used to clean them.
Mine get eggs a couple of times a week. I'm not sure about how much to give Atticus because he's so little? Yuki could certainly have 2 at a time, no problem.

Just a side note regarding dogs eating poo.....my dogs regularly feast on every source of poo to be found in our yard. (Other than dog poo)
Rabbit, horse, cat, deer, bird, pot bellied pig....you name it, they eat it. And no (seemingly) adverse affects?!


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Salmonella risk varies by area.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Critterluvr said:


> Just a side note regarding dogs eating poo.....my dogs regularly feast on every source of poo to be found in our yard. (Other than dog poo)
> Rabbit, horse, cat, deer, bird, pot bellied pig....you name it, they eat it. And no (seemingly) adverse affects?!


As my dogs are exceedingly fond of deer poop, I asked my vet if I needed to keep them eating it. He said his dogs eat everything, too, and as long as they're on heartworm/intestinal parasite medicine, he doesn't worry about it. So...I don't.

As for raw eggs, my dogs love them. I don't feed the shells, mostly because I was traumatized as a kid when I ate some egg salad with shells all through it. I doubt the dogs would mind, but I feel better. I have read that raw egg white can interfere with absorbing some vitamin, maybe biotin, but there's controversy about how much it matters, so raw it is at my house.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The action of some enzyme I think it is... binding with biotin is only questionable when they're very young puppies I read once. I wouldn't worry when they're older.

I lightly scramble a few eggs every week....maybe 2 or 3 times they get a couple tablespoons on their food.


----------

